# Newbie here from North Carolina!



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the hobby, Kathy. I'm preparing to start this spring, myself. Start getting your equipment prepared now so that you will be ready for bees in late February or early March. Read Michael Bush's website extensively. Get a copy of Dadant's "First Lesson's in Beekeeping"...good concise introductory book. Join a bee club if you have one local. Finding an experienced beekeeper to help you get started (a mentor) would be great.

Enjoy the journey,
Ed


----------



## kasha77 (Nov 12, 2011)

actually, I've just found a bee group meeting tonight!  I don't have any equipment yet- I think I'll go with medium frames. Still searching that out. Anyone in my area selling nucs this spring?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in Lincoln Co. Beesource is great. Read & learn.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Kathy, And Ed. I am also new to actually keeping bees. I am in the process of building my second hive. The first is a Top Bar and the second is a Langstroth. No bees for either until next spring. I am using the time until then to read, visit this group and basically understand the bees better.
All the books I have read are older ones. Pre 1950's, I will starting to get some of the more recent writings soon. SO far it appears that understanding the bees is knowing what they want to do and why. then using that to manipulate their environment for them to willingly go in the direction you want them to move in. Make queens when desired, make honey, prevent swarming. Keeping them healthy is another issue.
I enjoy having the company of other new keepers. I wish you well in the coming season. Until then I appreciate any suggestions on books and such that you found helpful.
Oh, the local bee keepers club shut down for the winter. They will not start having meetings again until march. So I am sort of winging it for now.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kathy!


----------



## kasha77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I'm reading and learning!


----------

